# Gamers for god sakes do yourselves a favor (Warning Rant Inc.)



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I feel like venting over something im sure most can relate to in some way, shape and/or form. So maybe this will spark some convo who knows but we shall see! I chose this topic because over the past little while I have had some extra time off so a few friends and myself have been going down to the local GW, picking up new armies, and beginning to assemble, paint, prime them etc. So while being down there These four things have been happening or I have been witnessing occur quite often.

1. Grow a Pair:
I know this sounds rather runny but at the first tourney I was at a group of good looking ladies came in to look at what was going on. the people manning the door / the people running the tournament did not even approach them to see if they needed anything or had any question about what was going on. I mean yes they have 'Bongos' (another great word) and yes they may seem somewhat intimidating but common fellas really? I hear so many local gamers speak as if they know everything about some lame ass board game or read a whole 40k novel in one evening but does not know how to make small talk towards the opposite sex?

2. Manners:
NONE WHAT SO EVER (for the most part) This was just more shocking then anything. Just always seems like they are always trying to out do each other. Instead of saying "oh thats cool" or "congrats on your _____". Instead its "so what I did ____" or "no thats wrong its like this because I did ______." I just dont understand. OR another brain teaser the gaming community is a lot smaller then most other activity groups/clubs and yet we still proceed to single out and make fun of each other and discourage newer Hobbyists.

3. Style/"Flava"(great word btw)
Has anyone ever walked into their local gaming store and seen people wearing clothing that has mustard or something else they have eaten spilt all over it and they go about their business like its really no big deal. Which you cant really say anything about because sometimes well... accidents happen. BUT THEN you see them the next day wearing that same stained shit? WTF I did not realize that was a style lol... just please for the love of god before you go outside into the light look at yourself in the mirror.

4. (My Favorit) HYGENE:
For the love of god take a shower Daily if not then every second day. Just because your models dont smell bad after 1 week does not mean you are immune as well. There is nothing I love more then seeing grown men's dandruff fall on a table steady through an entire 40k game. If i really wanted snow effects through the game ill find another way. Or I find that a lot of gamers have beards and what not. Let me just get this out of the way and say I am not against having a beard or facial hair. But if you cant maintain it get rid of it.

Now if anyone has witnessed anything similar and has a funny story or if they think I am far out in left field shout out! I am quite excited to hear what people have to say. I am really hoping for some good laughs here so dont be shy.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If you go to a GW store you deserve what you get (True you can't avoid such gamers at tournaments, but still just think of the poor company as a built in challenge to the competition). The reasons you mentioned are part of the cause to why I shifted to a smaller more up beat gaming center. Mind you I always felt a bit off at GW stores with my well kept hair, nails, and lack of mustard stained shirt (I swear one individual looked like he should be bedridden do to his weight problem and sweating).


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Sympathies, mate. However, the GW I go to (Melbourne CBD) is class as. No hassles, cool Staff, good people, no stinky-folk. Except maybe me?! 
When it comes to the Ladies, I imagine most if the kids had their heads in the game. As for the Staff, that would be a poor show.
Manners don't really seem to exist below a certain age; rather these young 'uns have discovered the fun of trying to 'one-up' each other all the time. Psuedo dick-measuring contests will continue for many years. Come on, we've all been there.
As for the dirty clothes/bodies, there are just some people you can't tell. Before I wrecked my back (or rather work wrecked it for me), I would treat patients whose smell would make my colleagues wretch. I could only go near them because my nose doesn't work properly. But even when these people were told to wash by us and the Drs, they still wouldn't. And not just hair and stuff, but pits and bits. Especially bits. That's one story most people don't like hearing, especially men!
Deep breaths, mate. But outside the shop, obviously...

GFP


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> (I swear one individual looked like he should be bedridden do to his weight problem and sweating).


LMAO I have seen a few of those too. Really unfortunate but meh what can you do...



Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Psuedo dick-measuring contests will continue for many years. Come on, we've all been there.
> HAHAHA yes the "E-PEEN GAME" who could forget
> I would treat patients whose smell would make my colleagues wretch. I could only go near them because my nose doesn't work properly. But even when these people were told to wash by us and the Drs, they still wouldn't. And not just hair and stuff, but pits and bits. Especially bits. That's one story most people don't like hearing, especially men!
> Deep breaths, mate. But outside the shop, obviously...
> ...



Great Comments! Hope more come soon!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Gamers funk is a bad thing. Fortunatly I do go to a gaming club that has more mature gamers and are able to keep themselves groomed.

Many years ago I wasnt so lucky and I went to a local GW. There were a couple of kids in there who must never have washed as they really did make the place smell. Really does make it hard to concentrate on what your doing.

The biggest problem I ever had in stores is people picking up your figures, espcecially with greasy fingers. There you are concentrating on destroying your nemesis and some spotty oik picks up one of your dead marines mumbling 'Can I take a look at these mate?'
Much cursing under ones breath and lose of concentration ensues.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest i think all the things chaos mentioned are just a north America/Canada thing, its not like that here in the UK, over here all gamers wear smoking jackets and monocles and we are perfumed with the aromatics of the British empire. And we all live in castles, real ones, not those plastic ones you have with 6 foot mice !


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> 1. Grow a Pair:
> 2. Manners:
> 3. Style/"Flava"
> 4. (My Favorit) HYGENE:


1 - I know exactly how to take to women...don't make ever joke a sexist joke. I got to collague and the girls our number us in my class from 5/9 (boys/girls) so i talk to alot of them frequently.
2 - Is saying "your doning it wrong" or "acutaly i have this" bad manners? I suppose it matters on how you say it and oviously not inserting "sentance enhancers" inot your words also helps but helping people plya the game right helps alot.
3 - I am a rather guby guy i admit but when you are at a tormement all day and get ketchup on your shirt you can't exactly go and change your shirt. We arn't all 2 years old and our mums carry around a change of clothes all the time.
4 - Ya hygine sort of goes under the latter question too but really is having bat breath or crubby finger nails a punisible offence? He might have Hallotosis or some sort of condision etc. Don't judge a book by there cover and that goes for gamers too.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jaws900 said:


> 1 - I know exactly how to take to women...don't make ever joke a sexist joke. I got to collague and the girls our number us in my class from 5/9 (boys/girls) so i talk to alot of them frequently.


Congrats. Unfortunately, you're only one person and many other gamers can't quite manage. As a female gamer I take notice of how we're treated by male gamers and there's a good number of people that could seriously use some coaching and self-esteem so that they don't completely fall apart in the presence of a member of the opposite sex.



> 2 - Is saying "your doning it wrong" or "acutaly i have this" bad manners? I suppose it matters on how you say it and oviously not inserting "sentance enhancers" inot your words also helps but helping people plya the game right helps alot.


It depends entirely on the context in which these things are said as well as the tone of voice and body language used while saying it. Spectating a game and informing someone that they're "doing it wrong" when they make a move or select a target is plain retarded and not a good idea. Constantly trying to one-up other people isn't a good idea either.



> 3 - I am a rather guby guy i admit but when you are at a tormement all day and get ketchup on your shirt you can't exactly go and change your shirt. We arn't all 2 years old and our mums carry around a change of clothes all the time.


It's not that hard to avoid getting ketchup on your shirt in the first place. Not blobbing mass amounts of the stuff on french fries and being careful while eating a hamburger will generally do the trick.



> 4 - Ya hygine sort of goes under the latter question too but really is having bat breath or crubby finger nails a punisible offence? He might have Hallotosis or some sort of condision etc. Don't judge a book by there cover and that goes for gamers too.


Looking like crap because you don't bathe or take care of oneself is bad. Period. Stinking the place up with body odor is even worse. It's gross, not to mention extremely disrespectful to everyone else around. Bad breath isn't an insurmountable problem. Brushing one's teeth twice a day (at least), using mouthwash and perhaps even carrying breath mints around isn't difficult to do. Not judging people by how they look is nice in theory, but the fact of the matter is that people do it every day and that state of affairs is unlikely to change any time soon. If people don't want to be judged poorly they should take the time to ensure that they look presentable. Doing anything less is simply bringing problems down upon oneself.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> To be honest i think all the things chaos mentioned are just a north America/Canada thing, its not like that here in the UK, over here all gamers wear smoking jackets and monocles and we are perfumed with the aromatics of the British empire. And we all live in castles, real ones, not those plastic ones you have with 6 foot mice !


QFT. 

I do have a smoking jacket albeit I don't smoke but sadly no monocle. 

Aramoro


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ... in the UK... all gamers wear smoking jackets and monocles and we are perfumed with the aromatics of the British empire.....


Of course, we also all have butlers to maintain this lifestyle.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Of course, we also all have butlers to maintain this lifestyle.


I have a man just to role my dice and another to move the minis across the board while my maid serves cucumber sandwiches


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

humakt said:


> Gamers funk is a bad thing. Fortunatly I do go to a gaming club that has more mature gamers and are able to keep themselves groomed.


Mature games at muppets??? can i have pint of what your drinking.................lol
you do get the odd bit BO now and then at muppets. but then last week i had to put up with poi and his killer farts.........god knows what he had to eat, i think his skaven must have cralwed up his arse........lol


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

fynn said:


> Mature games at muppets??? can i have pint of what your drinking.................lol
> you do get the odd bit BO now and then at muppets. but then last week i had to put up with poi and his killer farts.........god knows what he had to eat, i think his skaven must have cralwed up his arse........lol


I said mature rather than old :laugh:

As for farts, there is little that can be done about that.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I have a man just to role my dice and another to move the minis across the board while my maid serves cucumber sandwiches


I have one man roll my dice, and another role-play them. 
(Throws himself upon the floor, and cries out to the skies! For verily, though he did roll and reroll, my farseer failed a save against a power klaw and is now dead.)

And back on topic: yeah, OP, I agree. I play with old school friends of mine, who are all gentlemen, but I've met quite a few rude, socially inept* bastards**.

*with this one phrase, I include 'inability to talk coherently to women,' 'extreme rudeness' and sometimes 'smelling bad.' :biggrin:

**and never yet a woman player; funny, it's like they're driven away by the smell and rudeness, or something.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

As I have said many a time "just because I play Games Workshop games it does not mean I have to smell like I play Games Workshop games"
To be honest I have walked away from a store event before due to the poor hygene of some of the gaming fraternity.

As for politeness and talking to women, I really don't get where this has emerged from, gaming is supposed to be a social hobby, yet in all games (rpgs, card games, wargames) we seem to have a load of completely socially inept people and more than our fair share.
People really ought to be getting better at social interaction due to games rather than worse! balls really do need to be grown by some people.

When I ran our local games club we didn't exactly hold back on anyone who turned up smelling like they hadn't washed in weeks, we were there for social and gaming not to feel sick due to the smell.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I have a man just to role my dice and another to move the minis across the board while my maid serves cucumber sandwiches



I thought you only ate freshly killed donkeys?


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I have a man just to role my dice and another to move the minis across the board while my maid serves cucumber sandwiches


I heading right away to the local British embassy and try to get the british nationality :grin:. I want that lifestyle!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

maddermax said:


> I thought you only ate freshly killed donkeys?


Ah this is a common misconception, i kill Donkeys for sport, one does not eat them, Also its should be noted that I use swan necks to wipe my ass and inside out kittens for gloves.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Ah this is a common misconception, i kill Donkeys for sport, one does not eat them, Also its should be noted that I use swan necks to wipe my ass and inside out kittens for gloves.


You must be from the south, as real gentlemen from the north use inside out terriers for gloves.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree on all counts. Just because we're in a game store doesn't mean we should all behave like we're 9 years old.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> You must be from the south.


HOW DARE YOU SIR !


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this is kind of interesting! Good to see people are rebutting!

@all the brits and anyone else commenting with B&H I had to laugh good stuff. But B&H a couple comments perhaps you could start getting butlers to hold toothbrushes because maybe B.O is a north american thing but I hear rotten teeth is a staple of the brits. lol (all in good fun just playing around) second men wear cologne woman wear perfume. lastly put me down for a butler and a castle please and thank you!

@ Bubblematrix and Mynameisgrax: Exactly, no one is perfect but they key is to attempt and if all else fails just look like u give a damn.

@ Jaws: I was prepared ro rebut on your statements. but...then I scrolled down and saw Katie Drakes short story... lol

@ Katie Drake: you pretty much summed up what I was going to say... Thanks for stealing my thunder lmao!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> HOW DARE YOU SIR !


Whats wrong with being from the south?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Whats wrong with being from the south?


They are soft,up north we assume its because they are closer to France, we live in castles, but they live in la di da "palaces" .


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I think you're all soft southerners. We live in actual castles in actual mountains not in your glorified hillocks. 



Aramoro


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I say, I think I may have to come up north and set my guard kittens on you, on second thoughts, Jeeves - will you please set the kittens on B&K, and get me some paper I feel a letter coming on!


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't seen a whole lot of this sort of thing but then maybe I'm just lucky. 

My main problem with all of these things is that it reinforces the stereotype that says gamers are all socially inept, introverted, poorly hygienic outcasts. 

When I go to my FLGS or Battle Bunker for an afternoon of nerd rage I dress as well as I would for anywhere else I go. That means clean clothes, shower, brushed teeth, etc. I assume at least the majority of people do this and the rants in this thread are based on isolated cases, but as I said I haven't seen a lot of it.

I've seen a few exceptions, of course, and I do find it highly offensive when someone can't be bothered to shower on a day when they know they'll be in close proximity with others in a semi-crowded environment. To me, it's a simple matter of courtesy and not too much to ask. With some of these guys you'd think they were allergic to water. Halitosis is worse because it's so easily handled. (Ever notice how people with bad breath always seem to feel the need to get in nice and close to talk to you?) As was mentioned earlier, it's not hard to bring along some breath mints.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm guilty of the breath problem myself, but I've never seen any of the others in my brief trips to the nearest hobby store. Odd.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> They are soft,up north we assume its because they are closer to France, we live in castles, but they live in la di da "palaces" .


I have had to self-harm to avoid spitting my tea all over my crumpets reading this thread; cheers!

Also on topic:
Most teenagers are rude and smell, get over it


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

My standard issue wargaming gear:
T-shirt, jeans, cheap sunglasses, cocky smile, dice, books, and all the minis I own.

Social ineptitude just doesn't occur to me  I'd gladly provide my deepest, loudest "Waaagh!" for the ladies should they so ask ^^ (I figure they'd rather a kind word, but hey, it pays to be a crazy gamer :biggrin

As for the other gamers around me, I've met all type, but the stereotype seems rather false where I go. Heck, Baltimore Games Day I saw a plethora of average people pushing our favorite toy soldiers across the boards, and more than one feminine war hero. Yay costume contests!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the "growing a pair" thing *is* the problem, rather than the solution to the problem.

Puberty is not really a fun time for anyone. Tick off the list what happened to you:

- Falling over your own feet, and knocking drinks over because you're growing too fast.
- You can't smell anything wrong with you, but your family tells you to grab a shower and get changed RIGHT NOW or they'll start legal disownment proceedings.
- Girls are freaking scary people, and make you stutter and babble into incoherency while you try to hide the hard on in your pants by covering it with your T-shirt.
- You have varying amounts of spots.
- You get very clique-y with your friends.

Like I said, not fun for most people.

People who are over 18 and STILL can't look after their own body though, I wish would just disappear or get some kind of self-care training. Shampoo is NOT that expensive, nor is deoderant (and I mean deoderant, NOT "body spray" which smells nice but doesn't stop any sweating - if you're british then Right Guard works wonders) or toothpaste. Also, cut your nails. Inch long cuticle with the previous weeks dinners underneath them does not make for a hand I want to shake after the game.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, i was in a GW a while back and i was discussing painting techniques with an older gamer, when one of the staff came over and showed us a well painted model of his, but god did he stink, and it took away the niceness of his model, which he told us took him 12 hours. my first thought was, " maybe you should spend more time having a shower and less time painting, oh and get rid of your scraggly beard


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

humakt said:


> I said mature rather than old :laugh:
> 
> As for farts, there is little that can be done about that.


you checky bastard, respect your eldars child, otherwise i take your pocket money away from you.................lmao


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah farting I have a real issue with because some people can really clear the room. I mean, I know sometimes they sneak up on you but it's annoying when someone's doing it on purpose. 

When I'm at the Bunker if I have to de-pressurize I'll step outside for a moment. My friends appreciate this greatly and I do expect the same courtesy in return.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sethis said:


> - Girls are freaking scary people.


Lols I think thats the true heart of the issue 

Look female gamers can be very intimidating for most gamers, mature or not. Lots of guys get flustered because they see these gamers when they are not prepared for it.

You also have the other side of the argument in that a good amount of female gamers get hit on ALOT when they are gaming. Chances are most male gamers have this mentality so they get akward on what to say that may impress the "gamer girl."



> People who are over 18 and STILL can't look after their own body though, I wish would just disappear or get some kind of self-care training. Shampoo is NOT that expensive, nor is deoderant (and I mean deoderant, NOT "body spray" which smells nice but doesn't stop any sweating - if you're british then Right Guard works wonders) or toothpaste. Also, cut your nails. Inch long cuticle with the previous weeks dinners underneath them does not make for a hand I want to shake after the game.


Having been to a few gaming conventions that span several days, Gen Con being my favorite, I can say it's something that comes with the territory. You don't know the circumstances for the morning, like if they over slept for their tourny or if they entered a 4am tourny and it's now 8am and they just finished.

Granted that at multiday gaming conventions you should expect this, at a local shop that would be entirely unacceptable. Personal grooming should have some importance to people, and there is no excuse if you playing at a store that is local to your home. If you have guys that stink at your local shop, tell them. Don't let them stink up the place because they are too stupid to shower.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wusword77 said:


> Having been to a few gaming conventions that span several days, Gen Con being my favorite, I can say it's something that comes with the territory. You don't know the circumstances for the morning, like if they over slept for their tourny or if they entered a 4am tourny and it's now 8am and they just finished.


I'd say tough shit to them, I'm afraid a game of toy soldiers or a stupid tournament is no where near as important as not smelling like 10 day old ass.

if they oversleep, tough shit to them, get an alarm clock, they don't cost much out of there precious SPESS MAHREEN budget.

if they get up at 4am to play with toys get up at 3am to take a shower beforehand, I don't care if your sleep was shit, its there choice to get up at stupid times to play with toys.

there is not such thing as a circumstance to avoid washing, just being a disgusting vile waste of space and breath whos too lazy to do so.

and they should wash there bloody clothes too for once, and all the long haird twats who think looking like a sissy boy is "cool" should go get a damned haircut for there greasy oil slick like hair.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Most teenagers are rude and smell, get over it


indeed, teenage boys generally smell of death until they "meet" girls and some stink after that as well



Chaosftw said:


> Whats wrong with being from the south?


nothing wrong with being from the south, 
now being "in" the south is a different matter altogether



Sethis said:


> - Girls are freaking scary people, and make you stutter and babble into incoherency while you try to hide the hard on in your pants by covering it with your T-shirt.


It's Definately that way for some, 
I know a few girls who work for GW or just drop in and they have to cope with some nasty extremes

1) The nervous boys who will avoid eye contact with girls, cannot speak to girls and go red at two thirds of the words in the english language when spoken by a girl

2) The over the top and overly friendly badly smelling annoying eejits who seem to follow them everywhere and are far, far worse when they have an audience


Quite frankly being a teenage boy is a horrendous ordeal and if it were not for the huge amount of sex, drugs and alcohol I discovered whilst being a teenage boy I definately would not recommend it


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well here is my answer to those being I am just out of teenage years (my 19th was last Tuesday)

1. Having a girlfriend for the last 2 years who not only is very nice to look at but does not mind the hobby I play (some people just shout geek when you mention this-the other half just likes the fact I try to have a normal social life).

2. I have never had any problems finding opponents to play for the past 5 years. I am a nice player and not one of those who are strict about the rules (I even get players permission to use certain old rules-the rules of engagement from an old WD article (before storm of chaos))

3. I pack only clean clothes, some sandwiches (some places like subway are so overpriced), some army and on sunny days a pair of cheap sunglasses that make me look like a blond terminator.

4. Having a girlfriend and a social position to maintain in places mean that I choose and HAVE to be at least clean.

There is my 2 cents. See you at the gaming table!(Come to Solihull some time!)


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> there is not such thing as a circumstance to avoid washing, just being a disgusting vile waste of space and breath whos too lazy to do so.


So you've never over slept for work, and left the house without shaving, eatting breakfast, or missing anyother thing in the morning, ever? I doubt that.

Ever been out somewhere for over 24 hours with no chance of a shower? Ever do a really long drive (14+ hours) with no shower in that time?

No matter what you do before hand, after an extended period of time people will start to smell if they start to sweat. It happens. I don't think it's anyones place to condem people in a gaming convention because they smell, without knowing they daily practices first hand.

At a local gaming store, there is no excuse.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'd say tough shit to them, I'm afraid a game of toy soldiers or a stupid tournament is no where near as important as not smelling like 10 day old ass.
> 
> if they oversleep, tough shit to them, get an alarm clock, they don't cost much out of there precious SPESS MAHREEN budget.
> 
> ...


I agree with all this, yo.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wusword77 said:


> Ever been out somewhere for over 24 hours with no chance of a shower? Ever do a really long drive (14+ hours) with no shower in that time?


These kinds of problems can be avoided by simply having a bag in your car with some deodorant in it. It's not exactly an ideal solution, but it beats the crap out of smelling like ass.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Surely @ wosword77 you would wait a damn hour or so that you couls present yourself to other gamers in a sanitary condition.

Stella is right on many accounts. I sometimes delay arriving at the store for an hour or 2 to make sure everything is to order and that I am least clean.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If the convention/tournament is more than 2 days long, then I can understand (kind of) smelling badly at the end of it. Especially if you're sleeping somewhere without a shower/bath available.

Anything less than that though, it's common sense to shower as more or less the last thing you do before walking out the door, and that should keep you fresh for 48 hours or so provided you don't naturally sweat a lot and use decent "underarm charm".

We also need to bear in mind that a tournament is a naturally stressful place to be, and stressed people sweat more. I know at my local LAN gaming group people can get plenty smelly after 16 solid hours of UT or CSS. However the previous still applies regarding washing before you come.

As has been said, at a multi-day event, it's understandable, but not in stores or at gaming clubs.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wusword77 said:


> So you've never over slept for work, and left the house without shaving, eatting breakfast, or missing anyother thing in the morning, ever? I doubt that.


nope, because the night before I spend 10 small minutes checking I have all my uniform ready and my alarm clock is set and I've shaved, so I have never overslept.


Wusword77 said:


> Ever been out somewhere for over 24 hours with no chance of a shower?


yes back in the TA, but some soap water and a cloth on your armpits and balls soon fixes the worse of it, with some deo, and it doesn't take long to do.


Wusword77 said:


> I don't think it's anyones place to condem people in a gaming convention because they smell, without knowing they daily practices first hand.


it is our place, there is nothing in this world that keeps you so occupied that you can't spend 10 minutes making yourself smell better, if anything in this world kept you going for so long you don't get 10 minutes to yourself then its not worth doing or is illegal.


Sethis said:


> We also need to bear in mind that a tournament is a naturally stressful place to be


stressful to play with toys or games?, what kind of freak gets stressed over two things designed for relaxing?


Sethis said:


> As has been said, at a multi-day event, it's understandable, but not in stores or at gaming clubs.


its not understandable at all, if your at an event in a place like warhammer world for several days you will probably have a cheap hotel room with at least a sink and soap, or bring soap with you and wash your stinking pits in the toilets provided at where your gaming, hell at the very least bring baby wipes to wipe yourself.

there is *NO* excuses for any of it, if your a lazy cunt stay the piss away from tournaments or any public place, cus you don't deserve to go outside if your gonna stink up the air I am breathing.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not making excuses, but as far as hygene and clothes... would it be nice for them clean more often yes? Could they look nicer? absolutely. But this has nothing to do with why we play warhammer 40k. There is a guy in our club who plays right after going to the gym. And no one makes a big deal out of it, because we just want to play. Matter of fact, he's my favorite opponet because he always brings super fun armies. And if you are at your club, people with bad manners normally get phased out because no one wants to play them anyways. Its not an excuse for them, but at the end of the day I just want to play 40k.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes but taking those few minutes can make the difference. Granted that guy from the store you are familiar with. However I am willing to bet megabucks that you thought "ooh this guy stinks" first time you played him before you knew who he was.

You know what you say, first impressions count. I try to make mine count.

Secondly who else but little kids and people who take the game faaar too seriously get stressed at tournaments. I have been to plenty and never suffered this problem. Though maybe I do not understand their pain since I take fun or fluffy lists over competitive ones. They kick ass too!


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a sense of smell better than most people, which is a great help most of the time... But I simply can not stand being near people who smell. It is absolutely repulsive. 
Have a heart. Take a shower. There's no excuse to avoid one in a period of two or three days.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warsmith40 said:


> My standard issue wargaming gear:
> T-shirt, jeans, cheap sunglasses, cocky smile, dice, books, and all the minis I own.


Cocky smile all you want but you still look like a chump when you leave the house with out shoes.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow Stella between you and drake I have no points to argue yet again...

BUT I have something for all you people trying to find an excuse to not have to shower or Shave:










This is called Axe it is more less a temporary way of masking a smell due to unusual circumstances. 

Another question for some light to be shed. Why does the girl always have to be a gamer in order to converse with them? Can a guy that games not have lady friends that ... well ... dont game?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

AXE?
In Australia, its called LYNX.









All the same fragrance names and everything... strange.
I use Africa.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't let the nurgles rot set in, take a shower!

Fetid sweaty secretions are never a good thing.

It's just good manners to smell fresh, especially in small rooms or meeting new people.

Plus, your never going to meet any women if you smell like a rotten fish.:stinker:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I hate to say it, but the stereotypical geek aversion to the opposite gender is deeply ingrained into our culture. Sadly, for the most part, it is also true. I am not saying any of us do this, but everyone knows a person that has taken any sort of hobby (anything really) in place of a social life. Now this can be for a number of reasons, but it is very silly. Sometimes, you just gotta man-up and do it. You just can't couple with your Space Marines (unless you custom order that blow-up doll!).

I have wondered if the lack of showering or hygiene in general is akin to some sick tactical maneuver. Surely they will win if you are distracted by their stench!

In all seriousness - when in doubt, take a shower. It will save a lot of people headaches. I certainly have forgotten to apply some deo now and again due to waking up late for class or what not. It is not unusual that the first chance I get, I will buy some. Needless to say, I don't need to buy anymore for a while.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> These kinds of problems can be avoided by simply having a bag in your car with some deodorant in it. It's not exactly an ideal solution, but it beats the crap out of smelling like ass.


While true that doesn't always help with heavier people who tend to sweat everywhere. It could help but it doesn't slove the problem.



Stephen_Newman said:


> Surely @ wosword77 you would wait a damn hour or so that you couls present yourself to other gamers in a sanitary condition.
> 
> Stella is right on many accounts. I sometimes delay arriving at the store for an hour or 2 to make sure everything is to order and that I am least clean.


and I, personally, wait an hour or 2 to shower. I don't have any issue with missing out on a tourny for a good shower. No player has an excuse to show up at a local store smelling. That's just wrong.

While I agree that Stella is right on many accounts, I feel there are times where it just doesn't work out that way. Shit happens and people smell. If people don't want to risk anybody smelling bad, don't leave your house.



Stella Cadente said:


> stressful to play with toys or games?, what kind of freak gets stressed over two things designed for relaxing?


Some people take them very seriously Stella. You might not but I know people that do. If it's being played in a hot room, thats just gonna make it worse. I mean if they just didn't sweat ever that would solve all problems.



> its not understandable at all, if your at an event in a place like warhammer world for several days you will probably have a cheap hotel room with at least a sink and soap, or bring soap with you and wash your stinking pits in the toilets provided at where your gaming, hell at the very least bring baby wipes to wipe yourself.
> 
> there is *NO* excuses for any of it, if your a lazy cunt stay the piss away from tournaments or any public place, cus you don't deserve to go outside if your gonna stink up the air I am breathing.


Well I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. I'll also try not to fart so I don't stink up the air you're breathing.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

As for heavier players that tend to sweat more, i know a few bigger gamers/friends that are like that, and they always carry a can of deoderant with em. i only play a couple of tournys a year and always make sure i got a can in my bag, just in case i get a bit ripe, as i do tend to sweat like a bastard at times.
the only time that i know off when you have no choice but to stink like a bastard is if your stuck in fox hole in the middle of a battal for days on end, and your to busy trying not get your head blown off (or any other body parts)


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

My nose doesn't work properly, so I can't actually smell, well, anything really. Unless it's incredibly strong and possibly killing those nearby. This does have it's drawbacks- I can't actually monitor how I smell myself; my Wife has the unfortunate job of having to let me know, if we're out and about, then if needs be I can sort it out.
Worse, and what probably got me some really funny looks, is that I can't actually smell the flavour of deoderant that I'm wearing/wanting. As a teenager, I would stand in the supermarket spraying the cans into the air and asking my Mum which one smelt better. When needs must, and all that, but I'm not sure if smelling of something my Mum approved of was a hindrance or not...

GFP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

"Mum approved of was a hindrance or not..." 
Na, I think mother just universally have good taste. Fathers, on the hand, are a different story.

Back to the topic at hand, as a defensive tactic, I apply a drop or so of my cologne just under my nose whenever I go to the LGS for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Back to the topic at hand, as a defensive tactic, I apply a drop or so of my cologne just under my nose whenever I go to the LGS for a prolonged period of time.


You smell so bad you have to protect your own nose?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> I, personally, wait an hour or 2 to shower. I don't have any issue with missing out on a tourny for a good shower. No player has an excuse to show up at a local store smelling. That's just wrong.
> 
> It takes you that long to shower? or does it just take you an hour to psyc your self out to actually get in there? Its just water it wont melt you... If it takes you that long to shower, do it the night before... shit....
> 
> ...


Ya I try not to fart in public, I find it rude. Also people that just toss huge belches, pick their nose, not cover their mouth when they cough or sneeze just piss me off. Do you not realize you are in public?

Chaosftw


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> .... and all the long haird twats who think looking like a sissy boy is "cool" should go get a damned haircut for there greasy oil slick like hair.


It seems that i am the only one who is going to question what he just said.

Who the hell gives you the right to call any man with long hair a 'sissy'? That comment quite clearly shows it is nothing to do with whether they keep it clean or not, only that you prejudice against men who have long hair.
While it is always the better thing for it to be kept clean; the gender of the person is irrelevant. Long hair is no more a womens thing than having a nose and ears are. Long hair is natural for all humans. If long hair was in fact female only then it would be impossible for a man to grow it out. It would only grow so far and that's it, just like body hair does.
And by that logic it is probable that you think women should only wear skirts and dresses, and not Trousers/Pants. Nor should they have short hair.
It's just hair for fuck sake. It's natural, it's a part of the human body, and it is ridiculous to discriminate against something like the length of ones hair. so what if a man has long hair? What's it to you? You have no right to tell people what is right and what isn't right, Or what to do.
How a person dresses or wears their hair shouldnt define who they are, that comes from within. Sadly I recall a time in history where woman had to endure long harsh judgemental lawsuits just to be able to wear pant suits to work.

And while we are on the historical context of this; there were also some MEN in various histories who had long hair:
Jesus of Nazareth, a Nazarene Jew whose custom was for long hair.
Sampson, a Herculean figure, who is granted tremendous strength by God to combat his enemies and perform heroic feats unachievable by ordinary humans. wrestling a lion, slaying an entire army with only a donkey jawbone, and destroying a temple.
Vikings and Native American men all had long hair.
In Greece, it was, and still is, the standard style for priests.

The word 'Sissy' also equates to weak or effeminate, does it not?
A Viking would not be deemed effeminate for platting his long hair before battle?
Would Samson (by above example) be deemed such?
MOST of the founding fathers?! Bunch of sissies? Those revolutionaries who risked their lives daily.

Either way, I think that freedom of expression is more important than outdated views of masculinity.

While i agree with most of what has been said here, including most of what you(Stella) said; Getting a wash is not hard nor is it time consuming, neither is an attepmt at looking presentable. And being a Female gamer hasn't made much of a difference where i am, I still get the odd gibbering wreck but mostly they are just acting like asses in some feeble minded attempt to show off; which doesn't make them look good and is a pointless act in itself as i swing the other way.

I'm not going to call this a 'Rant' as it is not, I am seriously pissed off by how small mnded that comment was. There is no need for that type of discrimination against personal choice and freedoms

SGMAlice


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wusword77 said:


> Some people take them very seriously Stella. You might not but I know people that do. If it's being played in a hot room, thats just gonna make it worse. I mean if they just didn't sweat ever that would solve all problems.


sweating when your there isn't the problem though is it, it happens, what was said before is not washing after or before, during you have few options (though a 10 minute break to wipe your pits and ass and spray some deo really isn't so hard), but coming to any event without washing in the first place is the problem, and that would eliviate some sweating during any events.

and if there really gonna get so serious over activities made for relaxing, maybe they should seek new hobbies, like stamp collecting, or deoderant sampling.

so there are still no excuses at all, none, ziltch, nothing.


Wusword77 said:


> I'll also try not to fart so I don't stink up the air you're breathing.


you do that


SGMAlice said:


> Blah blah blah lip service lip service


bunch of greasy haired trench coat wearing iron maiden loving sissies need a hair cut.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> bunch of greasy haired trench coat wearing iron maiden loving sissies need a hair cut.


That is seriously the best you can do? You don't even have the intelligence to defend your views, you merely resort to sarcasm and insults.

You, my friend, are what is wrong with society in this day and age.
A little piece of advice for you: If you take your head out of your ass long enough and take a look at the world for a second, you'll find we are NOT in the stone age, we DO have the ability to think for ourselves and not take what others say as fact.

Oh, and 'Lip Service' is paid to oneself not to or about others. At least look up the 'big' words you feel so smart in using before you make a fool of yourself

SGMAlice


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

SGMAlice said:


> smackety smackety


forgot they like metallica too don't they, I appologise for missing that out.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> bunch of greasy haired trench coat wearing iron maiden loving sissies need a hair cut.


do you mind, i resemble that remark (minus the long hair now)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

humakt said:


> You smell so bad you have to protect your own nose?


Only after football. Lol

@Alice, 
Calm the fuck down.

@Stella,
I agree.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Of course he can't Alice, Stella has shown him/herself to be a particularly dullwitted troll time and time again. He'll never back up any of his views mearly go for insulting you more and more until you give up. 

He/she is not worth your or anyone else's time. 

Aramoro


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Maiden, Maiden, Maiden!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> > It takes you that long to shower? or does it just take you an hour to psyc your self out to actually get in there? Its just water it wont melt you... If it takes you that long to shower, do it the night before... shit....
> 
> 
> Taking that out of the context of my first comment it would seem that way I guess. Sure, not looking at the fact I'm agreeing with delaying going somewhere by and hour or 2 for a shower and to get presentable for the public.
> ...


Lols so true Chaos. I agree with that completly. The difference is if I see it, smell it, hear it, I don't care.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> I feel like venting over something im sure most can relate to in some way, shape and/or form. So maybe this will spark some convo who knows but we shall see! I chose this topic because over the past little while I have had some extra time off so a few friends and myself have been going down to the local GW, picking up new armies, and beginning to assemble, paint, prime them etc. So while being down there These four things have been happening or I have been witnessing occur quite often.


Stop being nice, if someone is without manners, breathing heavily, and smelling up the place you throw them out.



Chaosftw said:


> 1. Grow a Pair:
> I know this sounds rather runny but at the first tourney I was at a group of good looking ladies came in to look at what was going on. the people manning the door / the people running the tournament did not even approach them to see if they needed anything or had any question about what was going on. I mean yes they have 'Bongos' (another great word) and yes they may seem somewhat intimidating but common fellas really? I hear so many local gamers speak as if they know everything about some lame ass board game or read a whole 40k novel in one evening but does not know how to make small talk towards the opposite sex?


Alright, first off, it's not my job to chat up every fucker with a pulse that walks through the door. Hahah.

Actually this isn't a problem over at my FLGS if chicks walk in we chat just the same about whatever as we chat about the games. It's kind of problematic to just assume you'll get chatted up. It'd be like a guy who knew nothing about the game and had no interest coming up and expecting to chat with complete strangers. Lolwat.

The only women I view as intimidating are the japanese, because they can fly(Evidenced in crouching tiger) and they all apparently carry swords.(Kill Bill) I find these historically accurate.



Chaosftw said:


> 2. Manners:
> NONE WHAT SO EVER (for the most part) This was just more shocking then anything. Just always seems like they are always trying to out do each other. Instead of saying "oh thats cool" or "congrats on your _____". Instead its "so what I did ____" or "no thats wrong its like this because I did ______." I just dont understand. OR another brain teaser the gaming community is a lot smaller then most other activity groups/clubs and yet we still proceed to single out and make fun of each other and discourage newer Hobbyists.


I like picking those people out and then ruining them to the point they don't come back. Everyone has flaws and if you have even a single working fish eye you can spot them. Just be rude to people who are rude and they'll leave or submit to who's in charge.



Chaosftw said:


> 3. Style/"Flava"(great word btw)
> Has anyone ever walked into their local gaming store and seen people wearing clothing that has mustard or something else they have eaten spilt all over it and they go about their business like its really no big deal. Which you cant really say anything about because sometimes well... accidents happen. BUT THEN you see them the next day wearing that same stained shit? WTF I did not realize that was a style lol... just please for the love of god before you go outside into the light look at yourself in the mirror.


I always wear complete suits with ties into my FLGS. This is so when I beat people at plastic space men I can also outclass them in image as well. I find this to break morale quicker then throwing on mustard-stained clothing.

Also wtf go buy a washing machine.



Chaosftw said:


> 4. (My Favorit) HYGENE:
> For the love of god take a shower Daily if not then every second day. Just because your models dont smell bad after 1 week does not mean you are immune as well. There is nothing I love more then seeing grown men's dandruff fall on a table steady through an entire 40k game. If i really wanted snow effects through the game ill find another way. Or I find that a lot of gamers have beards and what not. Let me just get this out of the way and say I am not against having a beard or facial hair. But if you cant maintain it get rid of it.


No, we will not negotiate with smelly terrorists. Guys, gals, take a fucking bath. 
A lot of gamers have beards because they're old, fat, or lazy. Or they just like beards. Could be all of them.



Chaosftw said:


> Now if anyone has witnessed anything similar and has a funny story or if they think I am far out in left field shout out! I am quite excited to hear what people have to say. I am really hoping for some good laughs here so dont be shy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw


Well I once almost physically threw up on someone that smelled awful across the table from me.

I blame the hangover more though.

Or the five energy drinks.

Or the throwing up earlier on him(Which might have explained the smell)


----------

